# What if you made your case waterproof and filled it with 100% pure deionized water?



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

100% pure deionized water does not conduct electricity. It is a nonconductor.

Then just run it through a cooling pump and keep it flowing.

Wouldn't this be the best way to watercool?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2012)

google fish tank PCs / submerged PCs. Has been done with water and mineral oil.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> google fish tank PCs / submerged PCs. Has been done with water and mineral oil.



Links?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Links?



http://bit.ly/TXrKD0


----------



## Jetster (Nov 13, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Links?



All over youtube


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://bit.ly/TXrKD0



That's a link to google. 
I have nothing but skittles to eat.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

Jetster said:


> All over youtube



Yeah I'm watching this one now:
Mineral Oil Submerged PC in Aquarium (original vid...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> *google fish tank PCs / submerged PCs*. Has been done with water and mineral oil.





vawrvawerawe said:


> That's a link to google. snip....



Ok for one, peet told you to google that above and you posted asking for links 

second, do not start name calling cause it will not get you far.

*Edit*

ALSO there are two videos "5th and 6th links" down the page with the one you JUST posted being one of them.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

*Now how about some fish *


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 13, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> *Now how about some fish *





vawrvawerawe said:


> 100% pure deionized water does not conduct electricity. It is a nonconductor.
> 
> Then just run it through a cooling pump and keep it flowing.
> 
> Wouldn't this be the best way to watercool?


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

Quote from the website: 





> *WARNING:*  Submerging your hardware in mineral oil will void your warranty. Do this project only at your own risk. Puget Systems is not liable for any hardware problems, or damage to your personal property. Mineral oil is very difficult, if not impossible to clean from your components once they are submerged.



How about something other than mineral oil?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Quote from the website....



This should be common sense. I do not think any hardware manufacturer would allow anything they make to be submerged into any kind of liquid.

Mineral oil PCs are pretty much just for show. They void warrantys, the cooling is mediocre, and it requires much maintenance. In the end just get a custom loop or a AIO cooler.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mineral oil PCs are pretty much just for show. They void warrantys, the cooling is mediocre, and it requires much maintenance. In the end just get a custom loop or a AIO cooler.



Agreed. I have always considered submerged PC's to be exotic novelties and I risk to damaging good hardware. But if that's what you wanna do then go for it!


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This should be common sense. I do not think any hardware manufacturer would allow anything they make to be submerged into any kind of liquid.
> 
> Mineral oil PCs are pretty much just for show. They void warrantys, the cooling is mediocre, and it requires much maintenance. In the end just get a custom loop or a AIO cooler.



My point for posting that warning was this:
"*Mineral oil is very difficult, if not impossible to clean from your components once they are submerged.*"

I didn't know that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> My point for posting that warning was this:
> "*Mineral oil is very difficult, if not impossible to clean from your components once they are submerged.*"
> 
> I didn't know that.



Its petro style oil so in turn it is very slimy and has a higher content of viscosity which makes it hard to removed from objects without some type of degreaser. A degreaser could ruin the hard more than the mineral oil so once its been submerged, it is pretty much useless after you are finished with the project.

Distilled water is a great place to start but I wouldn't submerge the hardware in it. The liquid is great for custom loops


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its petro style oil so in turn it is very slimy and has a higher content of viscosity which makes it hard to removed from objects without some type of degreaser. A degreaser could ruin the hard more than the mineral oil so once its been submerged, it is pretty much useless after you are finished with the project.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its petro style oil so in turn it is very slimy and has a higher content of viscosity which makes it hard to removed from objects without some type of degreaser. A degreaser could ruin the hard more than the mineral oil so once its been submerged, it is pretty much useless after you are finished with the project.



Yes, it can be very difficult or almost impossible to clean and remove mineral oil from the hardware once it has been submerged. So it is a one way ticket if you ask me..


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

What's a list of nonconductive liquids that are NOT oil?

Apparently distilled and deionized water could work as long as everything is 100% clean when it is submerged, and you wear gloves you the grease on your hands doesn't get in the water; and then you also seal it up so it does not contact the air and convert c02 to c03.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

These retards did it with gross yellow cooking oil. Computador Submerso em Oleo Vegetal - YouTube

*Haha this one has FISH!!!* Fish n Chips - computer fish tank - YouTube
EDIT: nevermind I think it's fake, the fish tank looks like it's in front of the PC motherboard. Although he assures us it is real though

It took me a second to grasp this one: Computer Fish Tank with Bitterling Fish - YouTube
The computer is the CASE for the fish tank. Lol that's the opposite of what I was looking for


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 13, 2012)

I think that it would make more sense to build a phase change system out of an old air conditioner rather than submerging the machine in oil if you really want to get better temperatures than regular liquid cooling. That way you can get temperatures under ambient. I can't imagine keeping hardware submerged in oil is good for it long term, but I've never tried it. Don't really want to.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> *These retards*





vawrvawerawe said:


> *Haha this one has FISH!!!*



I feel the urge for cynical comments coming along...


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 13, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think that it would make more sense to build a phase change system out of an old air conditioner rather than submerging the machine in oil if you really want to get better temperatures than regular liquid cooling. That way you can get temperatures under ambient. I can't imagine keeping hardware submerged in oil is good for it long term, but I've never tried it. Don't really want to.



interesting idea. I have no idea what you're talking about in regards to how you would do that though.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 13, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> What's a list of nonconductive liquids that are NOT oil?
> 
> Apparently distilled and deionized water could work as long as everything is 100% clean when it is submerged, and you wear gloves you the grease on your hands doesn't get in the water; and then you also seal it up so it does not contact the air and convert c02 to c03.



Fluorinert and Novec, both made by 3M.

Zotac Vapor Phaze Demo System at CES 2012 - YouTub...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> That's a link to google. I hate idiots who do this crap



be nice.


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> be nice.



To be fair I also hate that. Linking to LMGTFW is stupid.

But in this case I'm forgiving.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 13, 2012)

Frick said:


> To be fair I also hate that. Linking to LMGTFW is stupid.
> 
> But in this case I'm forgiving.



Yea I wouldn't have done that but since he was plainly told by peet to google videos and such then plainly asked for links, it was kind of a good follow up.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah he got what he deserved. and i am sure if someone was genuinely asking for something peet / brandon would have helped out.

i remember peet stayed up one night just to help me fix this chinese mp4 player XD
kudos


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks for the help guys. build is almost finished


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't submerge it in anything deionized water will not work in fact the minute it is free to the air its not deionized anymore. Things are a gimmick. If you want a gimmick buy some iCrap.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> thanks for the help guys. build is almost finished



pictures please. of your ongoing work. im sure a lot of people would love to see the progress.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 14, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> pictures please. of your ongoing work. im sure a lot of people would love to see the progress.



All the items are still shipping. Should receive most things this week and the rest next week. I'll be sure to post pictures in the build thread in my signature 

Thinking of making youtube videos too, to help newbies do it and benefit from my prior experience combined with everything I have learned here


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2012)

ahh, you said build is almost finished. that usually implies that its near completion. my bad.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 14, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> ahh, you said build is almost finished. that usually implies that its near completion. my bad.



After I have all the pieces it's just putting them together. Easy 
So the most complicated and time consuming part for me was just finding what to buy. Once I have all the pieces it will likely be finished the same day.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 14, 2012)

It's been my understanding that if you mount a rad you can get decent cooling and good clocks even if temps don't appear to be super low due to the extreme evenness of the temperatures. This is with the oil. Anything water never works because pure water leeches everything it contacts. It will pull impurities from the surface of every component. Might works for a few minutes before shorting.


----------

